# punch bx versus excision



## wandalouise (Feb 13, 2008)

If a procedure note read:
excised lesion using 5mm punch bx tool

Would you code this an excision or bx??


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 13, 2008)

It would be an excision. The punch was the method they used for the excision.

Wendy


----------



## elenax (Feb 14, 2008)

*biopsy*

Biopsy." Bill for this when only part of the lesion is removed to obtain tissue for pathology. If the entire lesion is removed, use excision codes instead"

Hope this help!!!


----------

